# 30 tooth on Levo?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Was just thinking about dropping to a 30th sprocket to enable more power off riding. Has anyone tried this? Does it mess with the motor output anyway? Thx


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I think there might be a typo. 30,,,38
I have an Haibike Yamaha and i experience no problem.
Day 1 i switched the 11-36 cassette to a 11-42 than 2 months later i switched the 175 arms to 165 and just positive results. Let say your cassette is 11-42 you could probably switch to an 11-46. You can adjust your derailleur to not have access to one of your extreme cog just to test for free in just minutes easy to undo. If needed check on youtube how to do that. Are you trying to extend your range? 
Are you trying to improve your fitness level?


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I am interested in the 2019 Expert with the new 2.1 motor and the 700wh battery.
I doubt going to a 30t chainring will have any negative effect on motor output since Specialized told me on a tech. call that 30t is smallest chain ring option because of the 104mm BCD.

i assume you have the new Brose 2.1 motor.
Does it have less internal resistance when pedaling with out assistance than the former Brose 1.3 ?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, switching to a 30t to do more riding with the power off . I live in mountainous region and like to ride some parts with no power, but 32 can be rugged as my cassette is a 42.
The new Levo motor is very nice with no noticeable drag. I’m still tuning suspension for my area, but liking the brose thus far.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Gutch said:


> Yes, switching to a 30t to do more riding with the power off . I live in mountainous region and like to ride some parts with no power, but 32 can be rugged as my cassette is a 42.
> The new Levo motor is very nice with no noticeable drag. I'm still tuning suspension for my area, but liking the brose thus far.


You can do either one. Use a 30 front but your top speed will diminish a bit.
I ride in all kind of places so i avoid 46 or 50 cassettes that tend to pick up branches but if you use clean trails you can probably replace your cassette with an 11-46. If you wait untill you need to replace it often for training i go to a park and go up a slope 4-10 times. I am also getting better at sprinting off the saddle going up trails just using the lowest assist. I need to be slim and fit to enjoy my fatbike in the snow.


----------

